# hi from nashville



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Nash1521,

Welcome to beesource.com. You've come to the right place, but I bet you're in for a l o n g winter. How'd you come to want to keep bees?

Greg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## nash1521 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've wanted to do it for a long time now and i finally made up my mind to go ahead and do it


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome nash1521. I'm a first year beekeeper (taking 2 hives into winter) in Hendersonville; what part of Nashville are you in?


----------



## nash1521 (Oct 29, 2011)

hey pete bridwell i live in donelson real close to opryland


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome. Lived in Nashville for 7 years, now an hour away near Clarksville. I encourage you to join your local association. They will help you find reputable suppliers and encourage you during the tough times. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the site! I have a good friend that lives in your area. I'm about 50 miles east in Auburntown. Good luck with your new hobby. Read and ask lots of questions!


----------



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

In case you're interested, the Nashville Area Beekeepers Association meets the second Sunday of the month at the Ellington Agricultural Center at 2 pm; next one should be 13 Nov. Their website is nashbee.org.

Pete


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

Following Pete's lead, you might find the Wilson County Beekeepers Association meetings more convenient. They are an active bunch with members from most surrounding counties. WCBA usually meets at 7:00PM on the first Monday of the month at the Ward Agricultural Center in Lebanon ( on the Wilson County Fairgrounds ). The next meeting is 7 Nov. and their website is wilsoncountybeekeepers.org

Greg


----------



## nash1521 (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks everyone yes i plan to attend some meetings im ready for spring already theres a guy in shelbyville on craigslist selling frames and stuff do yall know anything about there stuff thanks


----------



## Coach B (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome! Lots of options out there. As suggested I'd get to some meetings and ask around for advice on equipment in addition to digging on the net. If you want to buy local there is a good fellow near Bon Aqua making equipment. I think its Bon Aqua Springs something. There is also an Amish equipment maker down near Lawrenceburg that makes all cypress woodenware. He's probably not on the net(ha ha) but I got his info at my local association mtg.


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

Nashville is a good place to raise bees.
Start with estabished hives, it's so much easier than starting with packages. 
Have fun, give me a shout if you need help, I live near east nashville, come visit my hives if you
want.
reid


----------



## nash1521 (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks coach i found Bon Aqua Springs on the web. reidflys i think i want to start with the nucs i would love to come by and see your hives do you go to any club meetings thanks bill


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Bill,
I don't make it to the nashville bee club meeting much I'm in back in school
pick out a day that it is warm so you can hang with bees (i.e.) 60's and shoot me a
an e-mail. [email protected] .
It's nice to learn from the hives. Sometimes books can be a bit one-dimesional
--Reid


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

nash1521 said:


> I've wanted to do it for a long time now and i finally made up my mind to go ahead and do it


Sounds like my story of the not very distant past!

Welcome.


----------

